# my blue staffie and little westie



## ralphsvivariums (Oct 19, 2011)




----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

. Aaawwww get that top one framed its so cute !!!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_beautiful pictures, gorgeous dogs,:thumbup:_


----------



## waggy Tailz (Sep 14, 2011)

Now they are just so gawjus!


----------



## ralphsvivariums (Oct 19, 2011)

they are the best, even when they are naughty.


----------



## xshelly_stanliex (May 4, 2010)

they are beautiful  xx


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2011)

Beautiful dogs. I love that first picture:001_wub:


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

lovely photos


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Gorgeous :thumbup:


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

They are soooooo cute, that top pic is adorable.


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

There both stunners. Love the first pic, they look so cute!


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Gorgeous! :001_wub:


----------

